# Excel : Zahl in Klammern auslesen



## Dumm wie Brot (22. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit um aus einer Zelle in Excel in der ein Text und dahinter eine Zahl in Klammern steht, genau eben nur diese Zahl in einer Zelle wiederzugeben, die z.b. rechts davon ist.

Z.b. (die [eckigen Klammern entsprechen einer Zelle])

[meintext (12)] - [12]
[meintext (3)]  - [3]
...
...

An sich kommt mir die Aufgabe einfach vor, ich bin aber bis jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.
Ich habe schon versucht mit TEIL und SUCHEN da ranzugehen, es hat aber noch nicht geklappt.

Hat jemand einen Tipp ?

Mfg


----------



## tombe (22. März 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt in Zelle "A1" den Text: "Ich bin der Text in Zeile (1)" stehen und in Zelle "B1" steht folgende Formel:


```
=TEIL($A1;FINDEN("(";$A1;1);LÄNGE($A1)-1)
```

Dann bekomme ich als Ergebnis "(1)" und wenn ich als Formel:


```
=TEIL($A12;FINDEN("(";$A12;1)+1;LÄNGE($A12)-(FINDEN("(";$A12;1)+1))
```

eingebe, dann bekomme ich "1" zurück.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (22. März 2010)

Hey, das hat gut geklappt und ich denk ich habs auch verstanden 

Vielen Dank, Grüße


----------

